# Username



## charleslincoln (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi All- As I come out of lurk mode, I intended for my first post to be an introduction. Instead, I’d like to know if there is a way to change my username without registering for a new account under a different email address?

Either way, I’ll post an introduction soon.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

CL..welcome...we can delete your existing account...but you'll need to establish a new one. Why not get a hotmail or similar mail account and then use it to register a new name? Then once you have it...PM me and I will delete your present name. 
Welcome to non-lurking mode!


----------



## charleslincoln (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, camaraderie. I have yet to figure out how to send a PM, but I have re-registered as "Skipaway" so the charleslincoln registration can be deleted.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Thanks...you will receive an e-mail saying CL is banned. Welcome aboard Skipaway.


----------



## Skipaway (Jun 2, 2008)

oooh... banned seems rather harsh. Couldn't I get lashes instead? <g>


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> CL..welcome...we can delete your existing account...but you'll need to establish a new one. Why not get a hotmail or similar mail account and then use it to register a new name? Then once you have it...PM me and I will delete your present name.
> Welcome to non-lurking mode!


Could you ban me so I can re-register (same name?) in the hopes that the email notification will start working?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

therapy...you can't re-register in the same name...and you will lose connection to your posts and any accumulated rep. But if you want to try a new name...go ahead. If THAT name gets e-mail notification we can ban the old one. If it does NOT get e-mail notification we can delete the NEW one. PM me on what you decide so that I do not miss your post.


----------

